# How long do they last?



## RossAlexander (Jul 10, 2006)

How long do seeds last. I don't want to grow plants while living at home but i want to keep them for later. I might grow some when i move out so my parents don't go to jail. How long do they last and how should i store them? thanks


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2006)

Air tight like a 35mm camera film canister (you know the black ones we all have stored joint roaches in at one point or another ) few grains of rice (for moisture control) and the crisper drawer of your fridge. should keep for a few years at least.


----------

